# First Smoke---Pheasant



## kernel (Jun 19, 2014)

20140619_085126.jpg



__ kernel
__ Jun 19, 2014


















20140619_114952.jpg



__ kernel
__ Jun 19, 2014






My First Smoke.  Pheasant breast.  Marinated, (Italian dressing) wrapped in bacon, cooked at 215 degrees for 2-1/2 hrs.  Internal temp 155..Used apple chips.  Very happy with results.

Jim


----------



## cdn offroader (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks good, what did you use for a marinade?


----------



## kernel (Jun 19, 2014)

I used Italian Dressing.  Sorry I forgot that but edited my post to add it.

Thanks

Jim


----------

